# Job Opportunity



## macpablodesigns (Jun 11, 2010)

*Job Opportunity - pressman required*

Our office is looking for a qualified pressman for our central BC printshop. We are looking for someone with experience working on web & offset presses. If you would like more information please PM me for more info.


----------

